# My first yote thunder stick



## diggerduck (Jan 30, 2013)

Order placed tonight for a Howa 1500 in 22-250 with a Leupold 4-16X50. Got the whole set up for about $600 with a couple boxes of shells thrown in. Now, feel free to inform me if I screwed the pooch here or if I did ok. I am expecting most shots to be less than 200yrds so long range shots shouldn't be part of the equation , which leads me to a question. Am I better off with a 40gr speed demon or should I go heavier. Would I be wrong to assume a trade off of speed for more foot pounds for a shorter shot leading to more knockdown power? Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like you did great that Leupy scope is worth half that at least.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I would say you did way good! That should be a fantastic setup.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I would try the Nosler Varmageddon. My Howa .243 likes them in 55gr. I think they sell 50gr factory for the 22-250.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Personally, I'd go for the heavier bullet--50-55gr... Just my 2 cents... :teeth:

I do use a 58gr bullet in my .243 which is about the 2nd lightest bullet mfg'd by the major companies, but I am shooting just above the minimum powder charge... I could go alot faster, this is just my rifle's sweet spot... 3607 fps--it just likes the 58gr VMax...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

my post was unclear lol. I would try the 50-55gr nosler varmegeddon and the 50-55gr vmax. My Howa 1500 shoots the nosler better.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Buy the detachable magazine kit for the Howa, just to piss Frankenstein off.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Dust do you have a link?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

that should be a pretty sweet rig. I dont think you need to go with any more weight. When I was shooting factory ammo out of my 22-250 one of my fav bullets was the white box winchester 45gr jhp bullets. They were fairly accurate killed coyotes dead and were really easy on hides. Olus they are fairly cheap.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.legacysports.com/products/detachmags.html


----------

